# 750 8202 codesys 2 Web Visu



## Passion4Automation (23 Dezember 2017)

Hallo zusammen,

ich habe einen 750 8202 der einen 881 ablöst. Eine Applikation läuft schon erfolgreich auf dem Controller, jedoch funktioniert die web Visu mit der Wago App nicht. Fehlermeldung web Visu nicht geladen.
Unter Zielsystem Einstellungen habe ich den Hacken für die Visu gesetzt. Im WBM ist der Webserver enabled.

Woran könnte das liegen? Der PFC ist doch etwas umfangreicher in den Einstellungen. 

Besten Dank


----------



## gravieren (23 Dezember 2017)

goifalracer schrieb:


> Fehlermeldung web Visu nicht geladen.
> Unter Zielsystem Einstellungen habe ich den Hacken für die Visu gesetzt.



Die Fehlermeldung ist etwas "komisch"  !

Welche CoDeSys-Version hast du  ?
Welchen Browser und welche Version.


----------



## Passion4Automation (23 Dezember 2017)

Hi gravieren, 

Browser ist firefox. Version 57.0.2
Wago Visu App ist upgedatet
Codesys 2.3.9.49

Controller hat die Firmware 10.

Die App sagt auch das dass Zertifikat ungültig ist. Muss ich da was an den Zertifikatseinstellungen machen.??

Danke.


----------



## Mavorkit (23 Dezember 2017)

goifalracer schrieb:


> Hallo zusammen,
> 
> ich habe einen 750 8202 der einen 881 ablöst. Eine Applikation läuft schon erfolgreich auf dem Controller, jedoch funktioniert die web Visu mit der Wago App nicht. Fehlermeldung web Visu nicht geladen.
> Unter Zielsystem Einstellungen habe ich den Hacken für die Visu gesetzt. Im WBM ist der Webserver enabled.
> ...


Hi,

WAGO App komplett beenden und neu starten. Entsteht meistens wenn die App noch auf eine Visu ist und das WLAN verlassen wird.

Gruß

Mavorkit

Gesendet von meinem SM-G389F mit Tapatalk


----------



## gravieren (23 Dezember 2017)

goifalracer schrieb:


> Hi gravieren,
> 
> Browser ist firefox. Version 57.0.2
> Wago Visu App ist upgedatet
> ...



FireFox   57

Damit läuft JAVA   nicht mehr.
Dieser wird jedoch für die  CoDeSys  v2.3   benötigt.

Zum testen:
Hast du ein   Handy  ?

Andoid:  Google Play  -->  WAGO WebVisu   --> herunterladen  und testen.

Geht es da  ?


----------



## Mavorkit (23 Dezember 2017)

gravieren schrieb:


> FireFox   57
> 
> Damit läuft JAVA   nicht mehr.
> Dieser wird jedoch für die  CoDeSys  v2.3   benötigt.
> ...


Hi,

Im ersten Post steht doch, dass es mit der App nicht geht. Browser Versionen etc. Müssten meines Wissens nach unerheblich sein.

Gruß

Mavorkit

Gesendet von meinem SM-G389F mit Tapatalk


----------



## gravieren (23 Dezember 2017)

Mavorkit schrieb:


> Im ersten Post steht doch, dass es mit der App nicht geht.
> Browser Versionen etc. Müssten meines Wissens nach unerheblich sein.



Ist das so   ? ? ?

Grundsätzliches zur Zukunft der WebVisu auf WAGO Controllern


----------



## Mavorkit (23 Dezember 2017)

Hi,

Ich hab so 20 - 30 Stück 880 und 881 gemischt laufen. Mit der App komme ich auf jeden Controller und auf meinem Android-Gerät ist Chrome installiert, welcher Java bekanntlich schon eine ganze Weile nicht mehr unterstützt.

Von Windows Endgeräten wird es schon etwas komplizierter. Hier gibt es von WAGO den Starter. Eine Anwendung bei der im cmd Fenster Einstellungen getätigt werden (IP-Adresse, Pfad zur Java Installation etc.). Nach der Einrichtung wird hiermit Java direkt gestartet mit der eingestellten Visu.

Einzigste Bedingung ist eine gewisse Firmware Version, da dann erst das Java File mit Zertifikat und Datum übertragen wird wenn ich das richtig verstanden habe (steht im Anwendungshinweis zu Java). Das müsste aber auf dem genannten Controller gegeben sein. Wenn ich es Recht in Erinnerung habe ist das der PFC200 Hybrid Controller (Einstellung Codesys Version wird hier im WBM gemacht) der 2.3 und 3.5 unterstützt.

Gruß

Mavorkit

Gesendet von meinem SM-G389F mit Tapatalk


----------



## Passion4Automation (23 Dezember 2017)

Danke an alle.

Ja es geht um die web Visu App aufm Handy.
Java ist klar wird nicht mehr unterstützt.
Mit dem webvisu Starter komme ich auch nicht drauf. Bei der 881 funktioniert alles.
Habt ihr beim PFC 8202 auch die Abfrage nach dem Zertifikat?
Ich habe die webvisu wie im Handbuch beschrieben aktiviert.
Im codesys Projekt ist auch definitiv eine PLC_VISU vorhanden.

Alles andere läuft ja, das ist das komische. Nur die blöde webvisu nicht. Falls wer noch benötigt Tipp hat wäre ich dankbar?

Die Visu App zeigt als Fehlermeldung auch noch folgendes an: keine web Visu geladen.

Die ist aber definitiv im Projekt vorhanden. Die muss man doch nicht seperat in den Controller laden


----------



## Mavorkit (23 Dezember 2017)

Hi,

Ich würde Mal auf dem Controller das Dateisystem zurücksetzen.
Dann auf online alles bereinigen in Codesys und alles übersetzen und übertragen.
Das hat bei mir schon als Mal geholfen.

Mit dem PFC200 kenn ich mich leider nicht wirklich aus, evtl. muss hier noch eine Einstellung im WBM aktiviert werden.

In Codesys genügt die Visualisierung in den Zielsystemeinstellungen zu aktivieren und eine PLC_VISU zu haben.
Ob die Visu übertragen ist kann auch mit einem FTP Tool überprüft werden. Den genauen Pfad auf dem Controller weiß ich nicht auswendig. Da müsste ich nachschauen.

Gruß

Mavorkit

Gesendet von meinem SM-G389F mit Tapatalk


----------



## Passion4Automation (23 Dezember 2017)

Hab den Controller schon auf Werkseinstellungen zurückgesetzt.

Es gibt eigentlich nur 3 Gründe warum es nicht funktioniert:
1. Ich stelle mich grad sehr blöd an 
2. Die Codesys Version, die FW des PFC und die Web Visu App spielen nicht zusammen 
3. Falsche Einstellungen

Vielleicht findet sich ja noch ein erfahrener PFC Nutzer, oder Wago meldet sich mal zu dem Problem.

Das mit dem Pfad zur WEB VISU wäre interessant.

Danke.


----------



## gravieren (24 Dezember 2017)

goifalracer schrieb:


> Das mit dem Pfad zur WEB VISU wäre interessant.



Meinst du das hier.


----------



## gravieren (24 Dezember 2017)

Hi

Kannste mal den Waterfox-Portable testen  !
http://www.computerbild.de/download/Waterfox-Portable-64-Bit-Firefox-11816212.html


Dann die neuste JAVA in 32 und 64 Bit installieren.
https://java.com/de/download/manual.jsp


----------



## gravieren (24 Dezember 2017)

goifalracer schrieb:


> Browser ist firefox. Version 57.0.2
> Wago Visu App ist upgedatet
> Codesys 2.3.9.49
> 
> ...



FireFox --> Teste doch mal den Waterfox-Portable 
Java --> Installiere mal  JAVA    8u151  in 32 und 64 Bit
Firmware 10  --> denke ist der aktuelle
Codesys 2.3.9.49 --> denke, aktuell von WAGO  sollte die 2.3.9.53 sein.

Targets angepasst auf  8202    ?


----------



## Passion4Automation (24 Dezember 2017)

Danke.
Das mit dem Waterfox kenne ich gar nicht.
Die 53er Version könnte der Grund des Fehlers sein.

Nach dem Zertifikat wird jetzt auch nicht mehr gefragt, weil ich HTTP noch aktivieren musste, jetzt ist aber wirlich alles wie im Handbuch beschrieben, ausser die 53er Version ist noch nicht installiert.


----------



## gravieren (24 Dezember 2017)

Welche Dateien hast du auf deinem Controller  ?

Beoi mir sicht es so aus  !


----------



## Mavorkit (24 Dezember 2017)

Hi,

Ich hab was bei dem 8202 gelesen. Für die Anzeige der Webvisu muss im WBM unter Ports and Services PLC Runtime Services aktiviert sein.
Ist das gemacht?

Gruß

Mavorkit

Gesendet von meinem SM-G389F mit Tapatalk


----------



## gravieren (24 Dezember 2017)

So sieht das bei mir aus  :


----------



## Mavorkit (25 Dezember 2017)

Hi,

Ok die Webvisu ist aktiviert. Die übertragenen Visu Seiten findest du in dem Verzeichnis, welches du hier gepostet hast (PLC_VKISU_XML.zip).

Mir fallen jetzt noch 2 dinge ein:

probier mal die Adresse mit Port aus: „http://<IP-Adresse des Controllers>:8080/webvisu.htm“

und probier mal ohne die Visu Komprimierung.

Gruß

Mavorkit


----------



## Passion4Automation (25 Dezember 2017)

Hi,

also die VISU sollte mit oben sein.


----------



## Passion4Automation (25 Dezember 2017)

Mavorkit, dein Hinweis war entscheidend. http://IP:8080/webvisu.htm muss in der web Visu App konfiguriert werden, dann läuft es. 

Bei den 881 hatte die App das automatisch gemacht.

Besten Dank an alle.


----------



## Mavorkit (25 Dezember 2017)

goifalracer schrieb:


> Mavorkit, dein Hinweis war entscheidend. http://IP:8080/webvisu.htm muss in der web Visu App konfiguriert werden, dann läuft es.
> 
> Bei den 881 hatte die App das automatisch gemacht.
> 
> Besten Dank an alle.


Hi,

Nicht ganz, für Architektur der PFCs ist komplett anderst. Mehr Sicherheit etc. Daher auch der Aufruf über den Port. Der 200 ist eigentlich ein 3.5 Controller mit der 2.3 Funktionalität.

Freut mich wenn ich helfen konnte.

Gruß

Mavorkit

Gesendet von meinem SM-G389F mit Tapatalk


----------

